# New book available: Reinhard Klein & Graham Robson - Quattro



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*New book available: Reinhard Klein & John Davenport - Quattro*

Some of you might have seen it on ebay or other Audi forums, but there is a new book from John Davenport, with the pictures from Reinhard Klein http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Approx 250 pages I believe, and 400 colorpictures from Mr Klein.
ISBN-13: 9783927458420
More here i.e.: http://www.rallyandracing.com/...00018
And yeeees, I got mine ordered already.











































_Modified by WAUOla at 7:15 PM 9-29-2009_


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: New book available: Reinhard Klein & John Davenport - Quattro (WAUOla)*

very nice! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

Yes it is, I hope mine will arrive soon








Too bad the mods in here doesn't fix the topic...


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

Picked it up this morning.
One of the best books I've bought!


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (WAUOla)*

It looks to have dual text. In English, and German?


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

That is correct. Haven't had the time to read it yet. Also, the pages are 40x40 cm or so?
To put it this way, head of marketing was not so pleased. I work at the Volkswagen HQ in Norway. Too much Audi Quattro stuff there she said.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_It looks to have dual text. In English, and German?

Both. I picked one up at the Audi Tradition store in Ingolstadt in September and we'll be adding it to our annual Holiday Gift Guide. It's one of the most thorough I've seen, complete with an Appendix in the back that details pretty much all of Audi rallying history including privateers complete with year, race, driver/navigator team, registration number, start number, results, etc. It's been invaluable as we've been trying to sort through old rally photos from Audi as we reorganize our gallery for the facelifted site.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Both. I picked one up at the Audi Tradition store in Ingolstadt in September and we'll be adding it to our annual Holiday Gift Guide. It's one of the most thorough I've seen, complete with an Appendix in the back that details pretty much all of Audi rallying history including privateers complete with year, race, driver/navigator team, registration number, start number, results, etc. It's been invaluable as we've been trying to sort through old rally photos from Audi as we reorganize our gallery for the facelifted site.









That's a ton of research!!!
WOW http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Sepp)*

Can't wait for mine to arrive http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

